# Went on aquabid.com again...help!!



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys!


So I currently have a nice little sorority tank of 5 beautiful girls  3 from different petcos and two from aquabid.com. I for some reason don't like the idea of having odd numbers (and of course want an excuse to adopt more!) so I decided I was going to adopt at least 3 more to make my number 8. 

Now don't worry I am actually going to get my 20 gallon tank when I go home (May 10!!) and that will become my girls home  of course because I'll be then heading right back to college (May 17 or 19) I was just going to stick them in there while home and when we all come back to Berry I was going to set it up and move my two sponge filters from my 5 and 10 gallon (since their maximum is 10 gallon each I hope two means I can put them in the 20 gallon with no worries!). 

Of course there's no guarantee that my cycle will take so if I could get some advice on transferring that would be awesome  (Of course I was going to take water from both of the tanks and putting it into the twenty the best way I can at least with baggies -_____- since I have to get up and move everything to a whole new dorm. 

ANYWHO! So the whole point of this was to show the girl that I just bidded on
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1366927713

And the several girls I'm debating on (I wanted to at least get one more from petco so that I could feel like I'm helping yet another girl have a wonderful life when she might not other wise. At home there are so amazingly beautiful girls at petco so I wish I would be home sooner!!).

But here are some of the other girls I was considering 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366628541
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366927547
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366533602
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366627614
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366477801
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366468202


Now I thought maybe I could get one more girl from aquabid.com and then get the other from petco...OR...I could maybe bump my limit up to 10 girls so that I could add more girls to my sorority. If I were to cheat and go that high I would not what so ever go higher because in case something happened with my 20 gallon my fall back in my 10 and although several people said you can have 10 girls in a 10 gallon I don't think it would be right to permitting keep them like that. Although 10 in a 20 might be nice especially to keep the peace more settled 10 girls means that there's 10 times the risk of needing 10 separate containers for the just in case. I also just found out I own a snail today so I need to make sure i have a place for him AND my sister has been failing in taking care of my male back home so I am going to try and take him with me as well to college for the summer.


But all in all here are the few girls that I've narrowed down depending on if I would go to 8 or 10 girls.

Also being in college i will have to at least move them 2 times a year once to bring them home for the summer and to bring them back for the fall. I will hopefully be able to communicate with the RA's working for the winter break to care for my girls. But I don't know about the whole water changes...so I may need to consider taking them home 4 times in a year. Or I would stay at college for the winter with my horse. Who knows! 

IF I WANTED 8 BETTAS:
I am actually planning on getting this girl because I absolutely LOVE her http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366468202
I LOVE this seller and I really love multicolors (if you haven't noticed  ) but I am really wanting a red girl so she would be perfect http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366628541


IF I WANTED 10 BETTAS:
Including the above and
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366477801 <I am loving her colors and her two tail look
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366927547 <if you've noticed my two girls Opal and Ceylon it would be obvious about why I like this girl  I know her colors aren't out of this world but I am loving them pectoral fins  

Now of course I did just adopt two girls from petco last weekend so I can say well I 'feel good' for '''saving''' those girls from who knows what. But I do still feel bad for wanting to get fancy bettas (i have been thinking of rescuing and shipping out betas in need).

SO does anyone have any advice for my hour long speech? I honestly want to get the other four but like I said I wish I could just rush over to petco and see what girls i have there. 


Also I'd like to add that adopting fish isn't just 'fish' it's like adopting a cat or a dog or a horse. I am a big personality person so really doing adoption through the computer leaves me very little room for emotionally connecting with my girls. So I am like ugh -_____- because I want to be selfish and go all for looks and reviews but at the same time I don't mind spending an hour in front of the cups at petco deciding which girls I get along with well


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

I love the EE. I have to ask out of curiosity.... would other females pick on an EE because of the size of it's pectoral fins??


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

JadeAngel said:


> I love the EE. I have to ask out of curiosity.... would other females pick on an EE because of the size of it's pectoral fins??


Personally neither of my girl's pectoral fins have been 'destroyed' by my other three. The only thing with big pectoral fins is that they aren't as fast as they could be so they could be open to being picked on but i doubt it would make too much of a difference


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I love the girl you bid on! The third last and last girl in your long list of them. Definitely should get the green marble one, she is amazing!!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I love the girl you bid on! The third last and last girl in your long list of them. Definitely should get the green marble one, she is amazing!!


Thank you  I went back about an hour again to bid on the red and blue marble from TMT bettas but she was gone :'( but I just bidded on the black face blue marble girl so I'm excited!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Hahahaha! Oh Roemgie, I see that you've bidded on 2 and won! Congrats, they're beautiful! Your sorority's gonna get _really_ lively now!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

majesticstorm said:


> Hahahaha! Oh Roemgie, I see that you've bidded on 2 and won! Congrats, they're beautiful! Your sorority's gonna get _really_ lively now!


Yeah I know!! I'm super excited  if I had room I would get this guy! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366540806

all that finage makes me want to buy him!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so jealous of that red headed double tail girl! I wanted her so bad but I need a few extra bucks in my account at the moment. I am determined to find another like her down the road!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm so jealous of that red headed double tail girl! I wanted her so bad but I need a few extra bucks in my account at the moment. I am determined to find another like her down the road!


I have to say I'm glad that you didn't have the money for her! I am too excited to get her! But I am very sure you will! I am currently at 4 new girls and I just realized that one more is my limit (although i'll be using my 20 gallon so technically...I could go to 11 or 12... Oh gosh I don't know how to stop! lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha yeah, I wouldn't have bid on her if I had the money anyway knowing that you already had.

5 girls is great for a 10 gallon, you can definitely have 8-9 comfortably in a 20....should I stop my encouraging? lol I've got 8 in my 33 right now but they also share it with 7 neons, 6 dwarf cories and a BN pleco. I want to at least round it to 9 when I find a black CT with red fins and then if I find another that looked like that girl, Definitely grabbing her!

But I'm happy you go her! She's going to a great home!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Haha yeah, I wouldn't have bid on her if I had the money anyway knowing that you already had.
> 
> 5 girls is great for a 10 gallon, you can definitely have 8-9 comfortably in a 20....should I stop my encouraging? lol I've got 8 in my 33 right now but they also share it with 7 neons, 6 dwarf cories and a BN pleco. I want to at least round it to 9 when I find a black CT with red fins and then if I find another that looked like that girl, Definitely grabbing her!
> 
> But I'm happy you go her! She's going to a great home!


Thank you! I have to admit there was a EE girl yesterday that was nice (not the best) and I almost went for her but she was already bidded on so I debated but then felt bad so I didn't which is fine  

Currently I'll have 9 if I get all the girls  I am debating though on a 5th...I don't have the room to separate each individually beyond cups (which I'll need to get 5 more cups before I head home for 2 weeks >_< ) but I have one 20 gallon, one 10 gallon, one 5 gallon, and two 2.5 gallon tanks so I feel that if I don't or cannot use my 20 I could separate the girls into all those tanks. 

BUT anywho  trust me you don't need to encourage a hoarder to be fish lady! 

Here are the girls I've bidded on/won:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1366927713
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366533602
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1366477801
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1366468202


I've been thinking about maybe dropping one of the girls from that group. I do know I cannot hold back but I thought about contacting the seller and telling them that I don't have the room for one more girl. But at the same time each one of those girls are interesting to me. The Orange girl is because I don't have that color in my tank, the two double tails have such interesting colors that fascinates me and the Black Faced girl also interests me but at the same time I think I could let her go...but I feel horrible for saying that! 

These are my 'next options' girls and if I were to stick to my rules I'd only have one more spot to adopt one of these girls.

I really wouldn't mind another EE girl  http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366927547

I like how white she is but there's other fish from TMT bettas that I've been eyeing and she's been bidded on and I don't NEED her so http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366628651

I love her colors! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366646530

Her because I want some red in my tank as well
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366573639

So I don't know the two blue girls make me feel like I'm adding too much of the same color (I have to admit I hate thinking of these individuals as just shiny moving objects, that's why I like buying from petco so I can meet them before but at the same time I like the idea of picking out colorful girls or like my EE girls, bettas I won't find at my local petco


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

Those females are gorgeous, especially that EE. 
You've got me looking now. ;.;


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Flapmon said:


> Those females are gorgeous, especially that EE.
> You've got me looking now. ;.;


I know right!?!?!? And yeah its hard not to want to look! Our of the two blue marbles that I bidded on I might not adopt because I don't know if I really have the room...but I feel horrible because I did bid on them! -_____- I need a fish room lol


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Not long ago on Ebay, two of those wall-o-tank systems, like they have at Petco/Petsmart were up for auction. True. They did not sell. 
A store must have been dismantled.
I know a few of you here could use that!!!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Right now 56 commercial tanks in Sarasota Fl. Ebay


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

$15,000 or BO


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

isochronism said:


> Not long ago on Ebay, two of those wall-o-tank systems, like they have at Petco/Petsmart were up for auction. True. They did not sell.
> A store must have been dismantled.
> I know a few of you here could use that!!!


Gosh I wish I could set that up at home and have the money!!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

It would be nice to be able to drain %50 of water in all tanks at once with the turn of one valve  And refill all with a turn of another


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

isochronism said:


> It would be nice to be able to drain %50 of water in all tanks at once with the turn of one valve  And refill all with a turn of another


Yeah a millon trips to the bathroom isn't always fun lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ugg I don't have the luxury of just going to to bathroom, I have to go to the kitchen sink! But yes, those tanks would be amazing to own! So much you could do with them!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Ugg I don't have the luxury of just going to to bathroom, I have to go to the kitchen sink! But yes, those tanks would be amazing to own! So much you could do with them!


I have to go to my dorms bathroom...not that pleasant lol but thankfully I'm close enough that it doesn't take long to run back and forth! 

Ok look at this girl! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366817246 

I'm still in debate if I want to get the 4 I've bidded on and or if I want a fifth!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

She's beautiful as well! I'm a huge fan of her yellow eyes, I don't normally like all black eyes as I feel they aren't as personable but that's just me.

Well if you decide you don't want that double tail red-headed girl, hit me up! lol But I think you should stick with the 4 for now, who knows what will be down the road on Aquabid!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> She's beautiful as well! I'm a huge fan of her yellow eyes, I don't normally like all black eyes as I feel they aren't as personable but that's just me.
> 
> Well if you decide you don't want that double tail red-headed girl, hit me up! lol But I think you should stick with the 4 for now, who knows what will be down the road on Aquabid!


Oh its the red headed girl I want the most  the other 3 are beautiful and I hope that it'll all work out with those girls! The 2 blue marble and orange are from the person I got Opal from so I know they've been taken care of. I am just debating on if I get the two marble girls or just one...but the black face and DT are so unique to me! And I really love that steel big eared girl. Her pectoral fins are so beautiful!

And also with the girl I just showed, does her head look a little off to you?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I don't blame you! No worries, I'm not going to sneak a bid in there.

And that new girl's head looks fine, I mean it's not Show Quality as I've seen around here but she's still a very sweet looking girl. Okay, so which ones are you currently looking at? I'm getting a bit confused by everything.

The Steel bodied EE
Redhead DT
Marble DT
Black faced girl
Orange Marble
And the newer white marble EE

Am I missing anyone from here?


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, I don't blame you! No worries, I'm not going to sneak a bid in there.
> 
> And that new girl's head looks fine, I mean it's not Show Quality as I've seen around here but she's still a very sweet looking girl. Okay, so which ones are you currently looking at? I'm getting a bit confused by everything.
> 
> ...


Lol I am so sorry for being so confusing! And thank you  if you did I would understand why! 

And yeah that's what I thought I was just wondering if it could be a problem but if its only looks than not really lol 

Ok so I have bidded and won the:

DT blue marble
Black faces blue marble 
'Super' orange with blue in her tail

I am currently waiting on the red headed girl.

I am in debate though about the EE steel blue girl

I like the newest EE but I don't think I'd get her because if I were to not get one of the girls from the same seller I would feel bad by turning around and getting another one. I like the idea of having 9 and not a full 10 

My debate though is whether I get both blue marbles or drop one


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I would hold off on the EE steel blue (I just feel like that's a more common EE coloration seen and you could probably find another like her fairly easily).

I'm not terribly fond of the newest EE, but this is _just_ my opinion (I've never really been a fan of the coloration)

Again, I think I would wait it out to see if anything new comes up so you can gradually increase your stock. And besides, you never know if you find something as awesome as the redhead! I'm sure there's bound to be some other amazing looking EE out there, just waiting to be posted on Aquabid!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> I would hold off on the EE steel blue (I just feel like that's a more common EE coloration seen and you could probably find another like her fairly easily).
> 
> I'm not terribly fond of the newest EE, but this is _just_ my opinion (I've never really been a fan of the coloration)
> 
> Again, I think I would wait it out to see if anything new comes up so you can gradually increase your stock. And besides, you never know if you find something as awesome as the redhead! I'm sure there's bound to be some other amazing looking EE out there, just waiting to be posted on Aquabid!


Yeah I think I will hold off on her.

In that case I'll only have 4 coming my way but now I'm debating because I don't know who exactly I want -___-


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> I would hold off on the EE steel blue (I just feel like that's a more common EE coloration seen and you could probably find another like her fairly easily).
> 
> I'm not terribly fond of the newest EE, but this is _just_ my opinion (I've never really been a fan of the coloration)
> 
> Again, I think I would wait it out to see if anything new comes up so you can gradually increase your stock. And besides, you never know if you find something as awesome as the redhead! I'm sure there's bound to be some other amazing looking EE out there, just waiting to be posted on Aquabid!


Ok are you prepared to start drooling over fish???

Look at these males! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Farmfish66

Omg they're so beautiful (also a color enhancement and a good camera can get this but still!) 

Amazing! And I also think I'm going to stick to the 4 girls I plan on getting. Although I'd like to say no to one I do love them all so that's just too difficult!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> I would hold off on the EE steel blue (I just feel like that's a more common EE coloration seen and you could probably find another like her fairly easily).
> 
> I'm not terribly fond of the newest EE, but this is _just_ my opinion (I've never really been a fan of the coloration)
> 
> Again, I think I would wait it out to see if anything new comes up so you can gradually increase your stock. And besides, you never know if you find something as awesome as the redhead! I'm sure there's bound to be some other amazing looking EE out there, just waiting to be posted on Aquabid!


Oh look at this girl!! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366953907 I guess I could go on endless searches and always find a new girl I want!

Oh and look at her colors!! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366818351

Oh and look at this one too!! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366967297 She's got the red I was looking for  but since I technically only have one spot available...I don't know if I should jump on her or not??


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Ooooowwwww look how clear this guy is!! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366967616


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> I would hold off on the EE steel blue (I just feel like that's a more common EE coloration seen and you could probably find another like her fairly easily).
> 
> I'm not terribly fond of the newest EE, but this is _just_ my opinion (I've never really been a fan of the coloration)
> 
> Again, I think I would wait it out to see if anything new comes up so you can gradually increase your stock. And besides, you never know if you find something as awesome as the redhead! I'm sure there's bound to be some other amazing looking EE out there, just waiting to be posted on Aquabid!


Ok now I'm going to drive you crazy!! I finally took a screen shot of all the girls I like most. The top right girl is the one I haven't bidded on BUT I am thinking about adopting, I really do love her red coloring so I want to jump before someone else does


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

These five do look good and all unique in their own way!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> These five do look good and all unique in their own way!


Yeah I really do like all of those. And Jennifer told me she could hold them for me until I come home so that way they'll be in quarantine with her before I get them and then I'll take them home and slowly introduce them into my 20 gallon with all my girls and then a week later I'll head back to my college. 

But I do have one question, I'll probably have to come back to my college May 17 which means I'll only be gone for about 6-7 days. Obviously I don't want to just leave my girls with no food for 7 days but do you think if I got someone to at least feed them twice within that time I should leave them? Or should I take them the 4 hours home with me?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I would let someone feed them once or twice, they won't starve within that amount of time. Just so you know, one of my betta's took a month off from food so they'll be fine. As long as you know that person won't over feed them or anything because that will cause problems. But I think if you left them there that would be fine


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> I would let someone feed them once or twice, they won't starve within that amount of time. Just so you know, one of my betta's took a month off from food so they'll be fine. As long as you know that person won't over feed them or anything because that will cause problems. But I think if you left them there that would be fine


A month??? Wow that's amazing!! I know one girl here (whose the kid of betta in a bowl no heater type, although she's really nice and I wish I could connivence her that they're not happy in an unheated bowl!) left her boy all spring break and she said he was fine when she got back! I have to admit that it really scares me to leave them that long without being fed (and I am not sure if there will be someone here to feed them in that time but I will be asking around). 

So if no one is here I would be leaving May 10 and then coming back May 17, hopefully sometime early (4 hour drive so early would be 1 lol) do you think they would be fine? I mean I know they're not meant to eat every day but I am honestly scared about leaving them that long, I guess i could drop a few pellets to the bottom and let them find it while I'm gone? 

I've heard that the feeders for when you're out of town just mess up your water and hurt the fish really


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> I would let someone feed them once or twice, they won't starve within that amount of time. Just so you know, one of my betta's took a month off from food so they'll be fine. As long as you know that person won't over feed them or anything because that will cause problems. But I think if you left them there that would be fine


I believe I'm crazy and a fish hoarder now! lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well it was a month because he was still getting used to his new tank and whatnot. I still tried to feed him but he wouldn't eat. So hence, he didn't eat for a month but he eats like a pig.

I wouldn't leave food in there either just because that can mess with your water chemistry as well, I would just find a babysitter. Unless you are seriously not digging this idea, then you could try the 4 hour drive home, but this would probably make them more stressed IMO


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

The one in the lower left is stunning. I am good with three, but with fish like that around, I see why people end up with oodles of them.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Well it was a month because he was still getting used to his new tank and whatnot. I still tried to feed him but he wouldn't eat. So hence, he didn't eat for a month but he eats like a pig.
> 
> I wouldn't leave food in there either just because that can mess with your water chemistry as well, I would just find a babysitter. Unless you are seriously not digging this idea, then you could try the 4 hour drive home, but this would probably make them more stressed IMO



Wow that really is amazing! All of my girls right now are little piggies and won't be passing up a meal anytime soon  

Yeah I figured that would be a horrible idea lol And I'll look around for a baby sitter but I doubt someone will actually be here :/ but I would prefer to leave them instead of pack them all up, pick up the new girls than bring everyone home all at once. I may actually leave on the 16th because we're suppose to move all of our things out on the 17th so I may need to get there a day early to be more prepared. 

But who knows, I am getting ready to pay the guy for the 3 girls. I almost wish I had it in me to not take one of them but I really do love all 3 of them!!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

VJM said:


> The one in the lower left is stunning. I am good with three, but with fish like that around, I see why people end up with oodles of them.


She actually is the reason why I exploded with bettas within a few days -____- I honestly was just like 'Eh let me look to see if I can find a number 6 for the group'....I am now up to 10 (that includes the 5 girls I have right now). So I am a lucky one lol or just a fish hoarder in disguise!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Well it was a month because he was still getting used to his new tank and whatnot. I still tried to feed him but he wouldn't eat. So hence, he didn't eat for a month but he eats like a pig.
> 
> I wouldn't leave food in there either just because that can mess with your water chemistry as well, I would just find a babysitter. Unless you are seriously not digging this idea, then you could try the 4 hour drive home, but this would probably make them more stressed IMO



Oh man  that beautiful red and blue female someone bidded on her 1 minute before it was closed! Oh well that leaves one more spot open for me  

What do you think of this girl??

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367249857

MMmmmmm look at those ears! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367249864 (too expensive though  )

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367080479


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww that's sad  I'm sorry you didn't get her!!

I love the first girl! Those little red spots are the cutest things ever!!

I can't really comment too much about EE since I'm not super fond on them but holy cow, the price of the white one! I do like the colors on the purple on but that first one is just so cute


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Dude! or sororitis are really similar in number, origin, etc. haha!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Awww that's sad  I'm sorry you didn't get her!!
> 
> I love the first girl! Those little red spots are the cutest things ever!!
> 
> I can't really comment too much about EE since I'm not super fond on them but holy cow, the price of the white one! I do like the colors on the purple on but that first one is just so cute


But at least I got the red headed girl!!! So I'm not TOO sad  

And I just bidded on the yellow girl and I'm trying not to be too crazy BUT I really really do want this girl http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367080479 because I am loving the EE girls! I know you don't  but gosh I'm a big ear junkie now lol I guess I've always loved how their fins flow in the water and since girls don't have long fins that's what makes up for it  

But would i be crazy to have 11 fish??


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

bniebetta said:


> Dude! or sororitis are really similar in number, origin, etc. haha!


That's awesome  I really love all my little girls


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

bniebetta said:


> Dude! or sororitis are really similar in number, origin, etc. haha!


That's awesome  I really love all my little girls


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Roemgie said:


> That's awesome  I really love all my little girls


Me too! I personally think 11 would be better for a thirty gallon... I thought I was still okay at nine, but after gathering everyone and having my tank all set up I think I am pushing it.... and yet I still want more girls. and always will haha. I have been toying with the idea of another sorority in a couple on months if I have the space/money P


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yay! Red headed girl! Have you got a name for her yet? Yeah, I think you should get the EE if you really like her, she does have great coloration and her "ears" look pretty fantastic.

And no 11 isn't bad. I've only got 8 in my 33, but I now have 15 Betta's total...I just bought two baby's today and I'm fairly certain one's a boy and the other is a girl....now _I'm_ crazy!!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh yay! Red headed girl! Have you got a name for her yet? Yeah, I think you should get the EE if you really like her, she does have great coloration and her "ears" look pretty fantastic.
> 
> And no 11 isn't bad. I've only got 8 in my 33, but I now have 15 Betta's total...I just bought two baby's today and I'm fairly certain one's a boy and the other is a girl....now _I'm_ crazy!!


No I have actually not named my two newest girls...and now I may have 5-6 other new girls coming in...7-8 new names I need to come up with lol 

But I do have an idea at least for one of my girls here, Paddie because when I was explaining to my friend that they live in rice paddies she thought I meant food and she was like 'What...' LOL it was a funny conversation  

And I think I'm going to bid on her! I think she just has such a nice perfection to her and I do like her redish color  I do need that in my tank too! 

Then I will have 11 girls in a 20 gallon sorority tank!! And trust me I don't think you're crazy  although I would love to hear how the babies do!! 

The crazy thing is I want to breed my male and one of my females to see what their genetics are. But unless enough people are willing to adopt I won't because I don't think 50 babies is the best number...lol now THAT'S crazy


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

bniebetta said:


> Me too! I personally think 11 would be better for a thirty gallon... I thought I was still okay at nine, but after gathering everyone and having my tank all set up I think I am pushing it.... and yet I still want more girls. and always will haha. I have been toying with the idea of another sorority in a couple on months if I have the space/money P


They'll be in a 20 gallon (that's our limit at college :/) and yeah I'm worried that it will be crowded but we'll see!

And you should get more  once I'm out of college with my own place and time I believe I'll be doing more sororities!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

As long as you have adequate hiding spaces and lots and lots of plants then you'll be fine with 11 ^^

I think you should name the redhead Murika because America lol That's what I would name her at least ^^ And it's kind of cute as well. I will eventually have a red/white and blue Betta and name it Murika


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

I wish I could have different sororites dedicated to different colors, tail types, genetic features, genres (movie character names, etc)!!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> As long as you have adequate hiding spaces and lots and lots of plants then you'll be fine with 11 ^^
> 
> I think you should name the redhead Murika because America lol That's what I would name her at least ^^ And it's kind of cute as well. I will eventually have a red/white and blue Betta and name it Murika


I have two more pieces of that drift wood so I guess I should start preparing them to go into my twenty gallon  I also need to get more gravel....I find yet ANOTHER snail this time in my 10 gallon -___- I moved him over but now I cannot locate him  he was a different kind of snail than the bladder snail. More like the ones you find at the edge of ponds. So I want to get more live plants but currently...I'm a little weary of whom to buy from. And to be honest the betta bulbs I buy from petco are the ones that seem to live the longest. But they do loose stems every so often and i just pick them off.

I wouldn't want to disgrace her with naming her Merica lol (or Murika). But that is a clever idea  I'm naming the blue Paddie (for rice paddies) and my green new girl is actually developing blue tips and is slowly turning bluer I believe  she's really gorgeous and I'm excited to watch her change colors!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, that's fine, I won't meddle in your naming affairs  And I love watching Betta's change color! It's always so nifty and sometimes very surprising!

Yeah, I also had bought an amazon sword from my LFS that I didn't realize had snail eggs on it. So they hatched and I suddenly found myself with a TON of snails....but them my girls devoured them so I have no more snails >< Which is a good thing and a bad thing, I'm very wearing about getting larger snails for that tank because I don't want to spend the money just for my girls to have a glorious snack, same with shrimp  so I guess I'll just let my cories and pleco do their jobs for now!

I want to see pictures when everyone is settle in!!!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

bniebetta said:


> I wish I could have different sororites dedicated to different colors, tail types, genetic features, genres (movie character names, etc)!!


That would be awesome!! You could introduce it like 'These are my double tails and over there are my marbles and we cannot forget the dragon scales!'  hope your sorority is going well!!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha thanks!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Haha, that's fine, I won't meddle in your naming affairs  And I love watching Betta's change color! It's always so nifty and sometimes very surprising!
> 
> Yeah, I also had bought an amazon sword from my LFS that I didn't realize had snail eggs on it. So they hatched and I suddenly found myself with a TON of snails....but them my girls devoured them so I have no more snails >< Which is a good thing and a bad thing, I'm very wearing about getting larger snails for that tank because I don't want to spend the money just for my girls to have a glorious snack, same with shrimp  so I guess I'll just let my cories and pleco do their jobs for now!
> 
> I want to see pictures when everyone is settle in!!!



Yeah I have to admit that my naming bucket is bone dry for all of my incoming girls -____- ugh BUT My creativity is coming back slowly so I am starting to pick out some names  I may even change Ceylon's name because i don't know if I really like it and it reminds me of Saline and my sisters name is Soline (So lean) and that's just not right lol 

Yeah i got her as a freshly matured little girl from petco and she defiantly had the 'baby betta colors' with green coming in but I guess now it's changing to another color lol. My boy Socrates from walmart was a green betta with red fins and now he's got a black head blue with some green body and red fins with black tips -__- talk about a total turn around!!

So I could be possibly pointing the blame on my swordtail and can buy the other plants again?? lol some of my plants didn't make it either because they couldn't get roots, they couldn't stand the process of cycling my tank, or I had accidentally 'unearthed' them and took too long to put them back under (the plant that had that happen is currently in my 5 gallon and this morning my Bladder snail was going all over the dying leaves so I put some lettuce in there for him so he wouldn't eat my java fern!). So right now all I have are my petco plants, betta bulbs and what ever else I adopted lol.

And yeah I believe I see little baby bladder snails in my 5 gallon and now I'm worried because in 3 weeks I'll be picking everyone up, emptying both tanks and putting the gravel and water into a million plastic bags (I think I'll only transport about 50% of the water in both tanks...and then I'll have to start a whole new cycle of my 5 gallon for my boy Socrates) and then transport them to my new room for the summer....(I am hoping that it will work out and the cycle will take! If not I'll have to put 11 in my 10 gallon and do 100% water changes, with 50% in between, until the 20 is ready again!) And I really don't want to kill the snails by drying them out but if they're not big enough for me to find...then I really cannot do much because if those are snails they are tiny tiny.

But I will defiantly take pictures! Currently I'm clean my 20 gallon because we had our baby turtles in there and my mom just rinsed the tank out when we found them homes (we cleaned their poop and water every day). I was nervous about just putting my girls in the 20 gallon without bleaching it first so I had my dad bring it when he came to visit and now I'm doing the first step of bleaching and then letting it air dry and either in a few minutes or tonight I'll rinse it again and let it air dry. And if I cannot smell the turtles or bleach then I'll rinse it one more time before saying its good. But if I can smell either or both I'll be still cleaning -___-


Sorry for the massive reply!! I do have to ask a question, have you every moved a tank like I plan to. Bagging up the water, gravel, plants, etc. and then transporting them some where and setting up again? I only have 2 sponge filters going right now and I am thinking about putting my 3rd in my 5 gallon so it can establish itself so that when I move I'll have 3 established sponge filters instead of just two...but then again I want to wait because I figured I'd just start over with Socrates tank. Any suggestions?

And again sorry for this massive overload!!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

bniebetta said:


> Haha thanks!


You're welcome  let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Haha, that's fine, I won't meddle in your naming affairs  And I love watching Betta's change color! It's always so nifty and sometimes very surprising!
> 
> Yeah, I also had bought an amazon sword from my LFS that I didn't realize had snail eggs on it. So they hatched and I suddenly found myself with a TON of snails....but them my girls devoured them so I have no more snails >< Which is a good thing and a bad thing, I'm very wearing about getting larger snails for that tank because I don't want to spend the money just for my girls to have a glorious snack, same with shrimp  so I guess I'll just let my cories and pleco do their jobs for now!
> 
> I want to see pictures when everyone is settle in!!!


And I have to say I adopted 3 ghost shrimp way back in the day before I knew about cycling and had them with my first every fish, 10 tetras. Long story short I found someone to take my tetras and I moved the ghost shrimp to Socrates tank at the time...I only found what I thought was the exoskeleton but then I never located him again so I think Socrates ate him 0_0


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sucks about the ghost shrimp, they can also molt of which I happened to find their "skins" and thought they had died but then I looked and saw all 6 were still there. It was rather weird 

No, I haven't moved a tank like you are doing (fortunately for me) but I'm sure it will be fine. I do know that you can still keep about 25% of the water in there to keep the plants and substrate wet and whatever snails you have in there alive. And then what you do is just use Saran wrap and wrap it over the top, you can Scotch tape up the sides so that it stays. That way it keeps some of the humidity in as well as warmth and keeps the water from splashing out. Also if you keep the filters (assuming you only have sponge filters?) keep them wet and it should keep most of the bacteria alive until you get home. This will help kick start your cycle again.

Keeping all the water isn't as important since the BB doesn't thrive in the water column so I think you can scratch the idea of water in baggies haha. But if you keep your substrate, plants/ornaments and filters wet with conditioned water you should be set! And then of course your fish can go in other containers to be transported (I would use plastic-ware bowls with snap on lids or screw on lids and it should be good)

Also I'm fairly good at just spewing out names so if you give me a category or some sort of "genre" to work off of, I can just find names and spit them out. For example, artists, comic books (needs to be specific), tv shows, books, etc.  Just in case you need a supply of potential names.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Yeah that's what I thought at first but then when I couldn't find him after a while...I assumed either he made it out of his exskeleton but was eaten before his new one came in  or that was the 'left overs'. Socrates is a big pig...once he ate the cories' entire woffer (or what ever they're called) and his belly was white! Heres a picture 









Oh really? I was told that you should never transport a tank with water/gravel/ etc in it because the bottom may fall out. But if you think transporting both my 10 and 5 gallon like that should be ok then I will defiantly try that one instead! (although I know the 10 gallon with water is heavy and when I go home for 3 weeks at the end of summer school I don't know if I can carry the 20 gallon with 25% water unless someone helps me lol).

I was told to baggie all the gravel in its own water, the filter, the plants, and all the other things because of the fact that the bottom could drop out. So I was going to baggy up more of the water just in case to make sure and so that the girls don't have to get use to almost completely new water.

And I actually got petco to give me some cups so I now have 5 cups for my current five girls  I need to get 5 more (I told the owner of the yellow girl that I could no longer take her because to be honest I was looking at her again and I like her colors but I wasn't in love with her you know? And I feel bad but someone else bidded so I've been trying to get a hold of them to let them know I don't want her anymore).

Why thank you! I ended up calling my new blue girl Paddie and my little green girl Tiblu (because her fin Tips are turning Blue ) so that's how creative I've been so far!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh goodness, I've never heard of the bottom falling out before! News to me! Hmmm, very interesting indeed. Well if that is the case then I guess a million baggies is the way to go! I mean, it does have to be exactly 25% but enough to go slightly over the gravel and enough that the plants can still be wet as well. So if you've got about 2 inches of gravel then you could keep 2 1/2 or 3 inches of water in as I see it. But again, I've never actually transported a tank, I've just speculated 

I'm rather surprised that Petco gave you the cups! Mine couldn't even give me a lid! Cheap people lol

Cute names though! I don't know if Tiblu is from something but it sounds so adorable! And yeah I get what you mean about not being in love with her as well, I hope you are able to contact that other person!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh goodness, I've never heard of the bottom falling out before! News to me! Hmmm, very interesting indeed. Well if that is the case then I guess a million baggies is the way to go! I mean, it does have to be exactly 25% but enough to go slightly over the gravel and enough that the plants can still be wet as well. So if you've got about 2 inches of gravel then you could keep 2 1/2 or 3 inches of water in as I see it. But again, I've never actually transported a tank, I've just speculated
> 
> I'm rather surprised that Petco gave you the cups! Mine couldn't even give me a lid! Cheap people lol
> 
> Cute names though! I don't know if Tiblu is from something but it sounds so adorable! And yeah I get what you mean about not being in love with her as well, I hope you are able to contact that other person!


Yeah I never thought of it until that person brought the idea up 0_0 and yeah I've heard that you need to keep your gravel wet so I guess I could baggie the plants and just leave enough water for the gravel and then baggy my filter. 

So that way at least I keep my gravel wet and transport everything in its own water  and I'm only moving dorms so I'm hoping that short move won't be a problem...its just the end of the summer I'm going to need to make a 4 hour drive home...with my 20 gallon.

Yeah  I offered to pay for them but the lady just got me the two I needed and of course now I need five...so I'm pretty sure I shall be paying for them lol 

And Tiblu is because her fin Tips are Blue so I just put tip and blue together  Yeah she was pretty but I saw her again and I really was like :/ just not feeling it and the seller was so nice!! But no one out bidded me  but they at least understood where i was coming from!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww thats really sweet of you to pay for them! I mean, I'm sure it's a pain and all but that's super nice! Man, I wish something like that would happen to me! haha

And, I get Tiblu now, that's really freaking adorable still though ^^

So yeah I guess all those baggies would be best then if that's going to happen! Good luck with it all! I know moving from desk to bureau is hard enough never mind dorm room to dorm room!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Aww thats really sweet of you to pay for them! I mean, I'm sure it's a pain and all but that's super nice! Man, I wish something like that would happen to me! haha
> 
> And, I get Tiblu now, that's really freaking adorable still though ^^
> 
> So yeah I guess all those baggies would be best then if that's going to happen! Good luck with it all! I know moving from desk to bureau is hard enough never mind dorm room to dorm room!


Well they gave to me for free any way  but I know when I go for 5 cups...I'll be needing to offer them some money lol (that sentence is supposed to sound grammarly incorrect)

Thank you  trying to open the creativity door  

Well who knows :/ so have you actually moved a tank even just a little bit or where you saying you've never moved a tank after you've cycled it ever?

Also look at what I found -___-

More big eared girls! And TMTbettas is of course now selling a beautiful red marble girl that I'm debating if a number 11 is really a good idea...

I like her big ears  http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367532146

I love her dark red color! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367359680

I don't really like her color but at the same time she's nice http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367359294

And I like her because of the raggedy look lol http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367532419

Now this is the girl I'm debating on buying, I may have to do it very soon since the last girl was bought before I could blink!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367593759


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Aww thats really sweet of you to pay for them! I mean, I'm sure it's a pain and all but that's super nice! Man, I wish something like that would happen to me! haha
> 
> And, I get Tiblu now, that's really freaking adorable still though ^^
> 
> So yeah I guess all those baggies would be best then if that's going to happen! Good luck with it all! I know moving from desk to bureau is hard enough never mind dorm room to dorm room!


Oh you'll laugh at this one 

So I fell in love with these BEAUTIFUL white big ear girls and I found it they were from the same seller as the yellow girl  so if they weren't 40 plus dollars I wouldn't have been able to bid on them because I would seem like a jerk -____- but that's ok because I'm about to bid on this girl http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367593759

So now I'm at 11! And now investigating plants for my 20 gallon AND I've been thinking maybe...ghost shrimp?? I thought about Cherry but someone who had ghost and cherry in their sorority said that they found one of their girls chewing on a cherry tail but her Ghost Shrimp seem to be ok. I just don't know if that's cruel or not for the shrimp not only for putting them with 11 girls or for traveling two 4 hour drives (going home and coming back to college). 

SO anywho I'm just excited about having an amazing tank but at the same time I'm worried that maybe I'm dreaming a little too much since I'm in college and will be going back and forth. 


Also (I believe I asked you a while back) but I won't be able to leave to go home until May 11 after 6 pm (RA rule -___-) and I'll have to come back here fairly early May 17. I was going to leave my 5 girls here since I'll be getting the new 6 BUT can I safely leave my girls without them being fed or should I have someone at least come once in the middle of that week to give them some food? (I'm just curious because I don't know if anyone will be willing or will be around to feed them).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ahaha, sorry for late posting, wasn't feeling great yesterday.

Oh goodness you, there's no stopping now is there! Haha yes, that girl is beautiful!

Shrimp depends on the girls or Betta in general. If you can get the biggest Cherry shrimp they have, I'm sure they will be fine, they are also faster which is good. If you get some good tiny hiding spots it will also help the girls from eating them. I'm a bit wary myself when it comes to housing both Cherry and Ghost together though.

Ghost shrimp have claws unlike most other shrimp and can be a bit territorial, however I've seen people who house both and have never had problems. I think if you get the biggest ones you'll be fine. I don't know if you know, but Ghost shrimp are the scavengers and eat leftover food (fresh food, they don't eat rotting stuff though) and occassionally nibble on algae. Cherry shrimp are your algae eaters, both Cherry and Amanos act like an assembly line where the Amano's break down the bigger stuff and then the Cherries eat the small stuff so I know those are both very successful shrimp and many people use them.

Also Cherry shrimp will breed as well too, so I'm sure you could start off with like 5 and end up with 10 more at the end of summer lol, actually I really don't know how much or how often they breed, I was just speculating XD

And the girls should be fine for the week, as I had said before I had a fish who didn't eat for a month when I got him, I would offer food but he would never eat it. If you can and do find someone, just once during the week would be fine. I wouldn't worry too much, especially if you've got live plants in there because they'll pick at the bugs on the plants and whatever they find in the substrate 

It would also be less stressful for them to stay in the tank instead of going back and forth, you know? But that's just my opinion 

Also no I've never moved a tank larger than 3 gallons. I was moving my room around and had to take my 3 gallon off the dresser to move it so I unplugged (mind you it's acrylic) and picked up, fish and all and just set it gently on the floor until I could move it back up there again. I've moved my 10 gallon but it was empty at the time so that doesn't count.

Hmm, I think I got everything lol


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

I am sorry for my extremely late post! I'm almost done with final exams and my procrastinating has been getting the best of me! I also would like to add that you are a saint for replying to all my threads!!

Yeah I have to say finally I have stopped because I don't really have anymore room lol

Yeah that's what I thought but I figured with 11 girls...I may have that one who leads the pack into attack -___- And I guess the only thing stopping me from shrimp is the fact that I will need a lot of those little hiding spots and that also means I'll need more transporting cups for when we go back and forth and I feel like for shrimp that may be cruel. But at the same time I would love to have some little guys with my girls 

And that's good to know which shrimp does what because honestly I thought they all where on the scavengers list. But if Cherry and Amanos go great together than I might actually do a combination of them over ghost shrimp. I guess I'd have to see how my 20 gallon is when set up before I decide to just get some shrimp lol.


At least it wouldn't be a 100 lol

I have found someone who I told only needed to come once to make sure they were ok and feed them enough to last them until I get there friday so I'm feeling a lot better  


Well I wouldn't take them anyway since I've got the new six that I'm picking up next saturday! (I'm so excited!!)

Yeah same here, I've picked up and moved a 5 gallon before but I wouldn't do that one again lol

And thank you again for your comments!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha no problem! I pretty much view this site as my religion anyway XD

Yeah that is the bad thing about shrimp, but it depends on your girls! If you find that your girls are super mellow then it might work out. Cherries also tend to be faster but they are smaller which makes them bite sized snacks for your bettas, but generally they can get out of the way fast enough. If you've got java moss that would be adequit hiding space for them.

I mean, all shrimp will scavenge but ghost shrimp won't eat as much algae as cherries and amano's do.

Oh god, if you were transporting a 100 gallon tank I would just be like....I don't even know lol if it happened successfully I might have to make YOU the saint! haha

And that's great that you found someone! yay! So excited to see them all! I'm sure you're much more excited than I am but I can't help being excited for you! haha And no problem bout replying, I'm pretty much on here 24/7 and when I'm not I'm sleeping and dreaming about fish haha.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Haha no problem! I pretty much view this site as my religion anyway XD
> 
> Yeah that is the bad thing about shrimp, but it depends on your girls! If you find that your girls are super mellow then it might work out. Cherries also tend to be faster but they are smaller which makes them bite sized snacks for your bettas, but generally they can get out of the way fast enough. If you've got java moss that would be adequit hiding space for them.
> 
> ...


Yeah I just made a betta instragram account so I've been on that a lot lately  

Yeah I feel like I should see how my twenty gallon looks set up before I decide that shrimp are a good combination lol

I would practically walk on water then lol 

OMG I AM BEYOND READY TO MEET THE GIRLS! Oh I know how stupid it is so I don't need any convincing to be stopped BUT look at these two girls!! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368225228 http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368225512

I'm a bigear junkie!! And I like the second girl...a LOT so...I'm fighting that urge to just bid on her! And I'm glad people like you are on here! If not I'd be clueless!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh goodness, yes that second girl is amazing! I like that it's not the usual lavender-ish salamander coloration but steel blue which is pretty much my favorite color....lol

I think definitely waiting is a good idea and then the plants will fill in and maybe down the road when everything is doing well and all you could get shrimp. 

I don't know if you've ever had a sorority before but you may want to have meds on hand before like things to get rid of Ich. The girls will be really stressed when you first put them together which leaves and opening for illnesses to attack so I'd just be ready to battle anything 

But overall it's going to be awesome! And your sorority is going to be so beautiful! I really can't wait to see how everything turns out! I just added my "last" girl to the sorority, I say "last" because if I get rid of the neons which have been rather fiesty lately, I could have more room for more girls! And I'm saving out for when I find another girl like that redheaded girl, still in love haha. But if I find one like her then she will most definitely be my last girl in this tank at least.

I got to say, I love my sorority, almost more than I love my males which is saying something since I've had them for so much longer! But there's just so much personality jam packed into a 33 gallon, sometimes I feel like their ego's inflate so much that it all bubbles out of the tank XD It's just so fun and calming to watch them swim around, although my neons are starting to fight more....so I may be getting rid of them in the next week if I can find a home for them, it's just a little too boisterous for my girls even. But yeah, I just can't even express how much in love I am with my sorority and I know you will love yours too! Even with all the stress it may bring on lol, in the end it's so worth it. And now I'm just babbling whoops haha


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh goodness, yes that second girl is amazing! I like that it's not the usual lavender-ish salamander coloration but steel blue which is pretty much my favorite color....lol
> 
> I think definitely waiting is a good idea and then the plants will fill in and maybe down the road when everything is doing well and all you could get shrimp.
> 
> ...


Hey!!

Ok so I have everyone together (posted a thread in betta care because i had a question) 

So I ended up taking the 6 home for the week since the lady couldn't hold them and the little black faced girl...was a guy...so he's in his little 2.5 and I don't know if I'll upgrade him or not...I feel so bad!!


But I have my 10 in a 10 because I messed up moving the cycles (put the new water in and then tried to transfer things over without thinking that it would kill the bacteria!!)
So now I have an uncycled 20 long set up...I put a lot of ammonia yesterday and today to try to get it going BUT I tested the 10 gallon's water and the ammonia was already .25 ppm after 24 hours...so now I'm thinking, would it be ok to have the 10 girls in an uncycled 20 long with 2 sponge filters as long as I make sure the ammonia doesn't go above 0?


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

ALSO not to sound selfish,


I know how you feel about the sorority tank!! I also hope you do find a little girl like my red head  I know she'll have an amazing home!! (I will reply more when I'm done moving lol)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey! Welcome back! Yeah, I saw your other post too.

That really sucks about the one being a boy but he will be perfectly fine in a 2.5, if I had more plugs I would be using my 2.5 still too! It's still a good enough space but small enough that you don't have to worry too much.

I do know that people have done 10 girl sororities before and as long as you have the cover, it will work out fine. But I now see where your problem is.

It's probably best to put them in the 20 gallon uncycled, this way there is more space and less able for the ammonia to hurt them...because it's less concentrated. But yeah, still keep on the levels and do a small water change when they get to about .25, otherwise they should be alright for your girls.

Also, do you have live plants yet? Putting a lot of live plants in there would be good too because there is a possibility of just doing a Silent Cycle instead.

EDIT: Lol and don't worry about me! I'm just happy she went to someone I know will give her a good home as you said. There's plenty more fish in Taiwan for me to pick from haha Actually Catw0man just bought me two new girls from AB, I'll just be repaying her for shipping! So I got two Dragon scales since there was no DT's that I currently liked. One is blue scales with yellow fins, HM and the other is white scales and yellow fins but a VT. Can't wait to get them


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Thank you!! I know it has been forever!! I will post pictures of all my girls on here soon  still in the process of unpacking and throwing away what I don't need (I am a hoarder and to be honest practically all my desk and drawer space is full of tanks or fish related things lol)

Yeah I have to admit I was disappointed but really he's a beautiful boy! (He grew more from when he was pictured) And I don't mind having him, I just hate that he's alone (I guess I've gotten too use to my bettas having buddies  )

Yeah I just realized that i haven't heard of people having a ton lol but I need to move them tonight because some of my girls are really getting beaten up and Opal has been swimming side ways again so I want to give them all more space.

Ok so I doubt you're still on, or up, but I was planning on cycling the tank so I got the ammonia up to 2.0 ppm before realizing I wanted to move my girls. I was going to do a 50% change and add a little bit of water to see what happens to the ammonia, but will I have to practically do a 100% to get all that ammonia out? I have a tiny little bin and bowl so unfilling and filling takes a lot and I just wanna make sure that I don't under do it or over lol.

I only have a little bit of live plants but I've never heard of a silent cycle! I would love to get more plants but really I think right now I need to focus on school and worry about ordering and caring for plants later lol I really don't have the money either to throw away -___-

I'm glad you got dragons!! I hope they're doing well for you  They defiantly sound beautiful!! I cannot wait for you to get them either!!! I love all of my girls and I'm excited to get them into a bigger tank!!!!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

So everyone is FINALLY moved into the 20 long...3 hours later lol but Opal is defiantly on her side so I'm leaving her in my breeder container and hope she starts swimming up right after a good nights rest! 

They all also seem really happy, I hope! I used hamster tubes and all my silk plants to try to give them as much cover but they do have a lot of open spaces, hopefully that's ok especially with all the room now. I'm also happy because I can have my desk space back now


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I went to bed around 11 lol I was too sleepy XD

A Silent Cycle is just when you've got lots of plants that you'll never get readings of ammonia, nitrites, maybe some nitrates because the plants immediately start eating it up right away. It's best to do it with fast growers like Anacharis, Hornwort, Cabomda, Rotala, Ludwigia, and a few others. But what happens is the cycle goes in slow motion basically, it takes longer to actually cycle, about 2 months but it's completely safe for your fish. The cycle is happening...it's just Silent lol They should have called it the Ninja Cycle :rofl:

I'm glad they're all in though! I hope the morning brings good news 

And no worries about the plants and stuff, I know I can also get carried away sometimes and school falls by the wayside. I was supposed to take summer courses this year but I'll have to do it next year because I have no money to pay for it! I spent it all on fish stuff 

But yes, school ultimately comes first, it just sucks sometimes when it has to


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, I went to bed around 11 lol I was too sleepy XD
> 
> A Silent Cycle is just when you've got lots of plants that you'll never get readings of ammonia, nitrites, maybe some nitrates because the plants immediately start eating it up right away. It's best to do it with fast growers like Anacharis, Hornwort, Cabomda, Rotala, Ludwigia, and a few others. But what happens is the cycle goes in slow motion basically, it takes longer to actually cycle, about 2 months but it's completely safe for your fish. The cycle is happening...it's just Silent lol They should have called it the Ninja Cycle :rofl:
> 
> ...


So my long needed to reply is now!! 

I went to bed at midnight and woke up at 4 am to drive the 4 hours to come back to college and then I ended up almost passing out like 4 times so I kept stopping to nap -___- thankfully I'm awake now!! 

Now I have to admit the silent cycle sounds amazing!! Although I have only about 2 months left before I move back home for 3 weeks :/ and now that I think about it maybe I can cycle my 10 gallon and get it ready so when I do go home I'll just pack it up and add my girls in there...but that could fall through so who knows! But I will defiantly look into getting those plants! I am in need of more cover for Maximus in the 5 gallon so I was going to go on aquabid.com and see what they have but i'll defiantly look for those  the only problem is I cannot get the 5 gallon top onto the tank because it's like literally a mm too big. Not even, a nanometer too big so I cannot really get the tank into the little shelve space without the top being pressed down! So hopefully they don't need top light BUT his tank is kind of in 'sun light' its not direct but light does come in on all of my tanks. 

Yeah I'm doing summer courses now and I have to admit I miss home so much!! But at least my mom cannot say anything about my fish...until I come home lol and yeah it does suck when I have to rush to class instead of stay with my girls!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh darn, the shelf won't be able to move up much will it? You can try getting one of those glass canopies to fit over it and then use a clamp on light or a small reading light for a light source. Plants needs at least an 8 hour photo period to grow.

See the good thing about the Silent Cycle is that you can just pick up your tank and go. It will be more expensive to get all the plants you need, but it would provide more cover, keep your tank cleaner and you wouldn't have to worry about cycling it all over again. Then just set it back up at home and you're good to go, same with when you come back to school.

Also it won't be good for direct sunlight on your tanks either because the sun will actually heat up the water. I had a vase of plants on the window sill that only gets about 5 hours of direct sunlight. That thing heats up to about a 100 degree's easily, of course it's a smaller volume of water but all the same. It will also help create algae too which you really don't want lol

I hope everything can come together for you soon though! I know it's not fun with half your girls are sick and then planning is a pain and then of course school on top of it lol something good will all come out of this though


----------

